
Reservations for Taco Bell’s hotel sell out in 2 minutes - hsnewman
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/27/taco-bell-hotel-reservations-sell-out-in-2-minutes.html
======
smacktoward
That place is going to be crammed to the gills with Instagram "influencers."

Recommendation: nuke it from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.

------
hsnewman
Hope the toilet paper is soft.

